# Creehub/Cassette compatibility



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,
I know there has been some confussion about cassette compatibility with the R4SL freehubs.... The Red hub is designated as Dura-Ace only. and the blue hub is Shimano 10 spd. Can some one confirm whether or not the RED freehub is compatibile with BOTH 7900 and 7800 dura ace cassettes? I have a blue freehub, but it does not fit on the hub shell very well, there is a slight gap, so I bought another Red freehub body, which fits onto the hub body correctly... Now I am looking to pick up a DA cassette, and my local has a 7800 cassette for half the price of a 7900 cassette. Also, I have a new 7900 chain, will it be compatible with a 7800 cassette?

thanks!!

edit...

DOH!! title should obviously say FREEHUB not CREEHUB


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/road/faqs/wheel-faqs/

16. Which cassettes are compatible with Easton’s Shimano wheels?
50 and 70 series Shimano wheels are compatible with Shimano 8, 9, and 10-speed cassettes. 90 series wheels listed as “Shimano” are only compatible with Shimano 10-speed cassettes* when used as originally equipped. These cassette bodies utilize the HyperGlide-Deep serration pattern of Shimano 10-speed cassettes, which allows for a taller spline, thus reducing notching of the aluminum cassette body. 2011 rear wheels are available as SRAM compatible. These wheels are compatible with Shimano 8, 9, & 10 speed, as well as all SRAM cassettes. Replacement cassette bodies are also available to convert any R4/R4SL Shimano 10 speed specific wheel to SRAM(or Campy). Mountain wheels are compatible with all Shimano cassettes. Please speak with your local dealer, or call our Customer Service(877-835-6629) for further information.
*Shimano Junior 10-speed cassettes do not feature a Hyperglide-Deep serration pattern, and must be used with a 9-speed/SRAM compatible cassette body.
***R4SL red cassette bodies are only compatible with Dura Ace 7800/7900. Any R4SL hub equipped with a blue cassette body is compatible with all Shimano 10-speed cassettes*

7900 chain works fine on 7800 cassette (and crank/chainrings/derailleur for that matter)


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

Easy to read Easton Cassette Body Chart


----------

